# Catawba and West Harbor



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

The bass bite was good on the lake today. Hope everyone had a great Father's Day. 

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/lake-erie-6-20-20-t13764.html#p91125


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Those are some true Erie pigs! Congrats.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

My brother and I started around the islands for Smallmouths. picked up a few, couple farm animals and a nice size walleye. kinda slow. so around noon we headed back and fished around Catawba on the west end. We found a honey hole and in maybe 2 hours picked up around 20-30 and lost about that many more. Mainly Large mouths. Many 3lbs ones plus some small guys. Many times when we hooked one others would follow so we would throw another bait in and catch one of the followers. Pretty sure they where on a feeding frenzy. Color did not matter. We had a pretty good day.


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

Taking grandson up this weekend, hope we can find some. Were you on main lake or in marinas?


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Shotguner80 said:


> Taking grandson up this weekend, hope we can find some. Were you on main lake or in marinas?


That was my buddy Jim. According to his report he said they caught them out on the lake, then finished the day out in the marina and caught them good in there.


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks for reports


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

We fish around the islands then near the Marina's on the west side of Catawba


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice job i miss the youtube videos


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

williamonica0214 said:


> Nice job i miss the youtube videos


Man, Jim and I really appreciate that! We are still doing videos. We put out a couple from Mosquito Creek, Portage Chain, Lavine Lake, Lake George, and Lake Erie coming out today. Jim is in the Mosquito Creek videos, but he had to take a break till about mid July. He is in the process of moving, and has been packing and unpacking every weekend instead of fishing. Mid July he should be back in action. The guys on Tri-State fill in the void with some of their fishing reports and I've been posting some videos on there. You can see all the R & J Videos at this link below. We switched to a different server. You can watch them on T.V., Computer, or cell phone. Just download the Vimeo app. Here's the link where you can search through the videos. I still have to upload some of our old ones to it. The new ones are mixed in.

https://vimeo.com/tristatefishing


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Very cool I will check them out. If you need someone to tag along while Jim is busy let me know


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Will do Bill. UPS has been keeping us pretty busy 6 days a week. I sent you a pm


----------

